# cochin



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

10 week cochins all from the same mom/dad


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! You got a frizzle too!


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

yes but she got stuck in the fence so we might loss her


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, best wishes to you and her!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute chicks! I hope the one ends up okay. Keep us posted!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I answered your thread on how to try to help her leg. I don't think you'll lose her! She may turn into a rotten pet, though! They are the best ones.


----------

